# Anime Music (OSTs etc)



## Yumi (Aug 5, 2010)

Can anyone recommend me some real awesome great anime OST´s , I have a few Saint Seiya ones and Ghost In A Shell AND Samurai Champloo (Awesome stuff IMO)

but other than that i am lost. Any suggestions? Please and thank you.


----------



## Cermage (Aug 5, 2010)

Only anime OST i have is the Aria OST's. lax stuff bro.


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 5, 2010)

I never knew there were OSTs for Animes. I thought they were just for the Video games.


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2010)

Angel Beats OST is pretty awesome. Though I don't think it's out yet.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 5, 2010)

if u like fast techno

Initial D Fourth Stage - D Selection Plus


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 6, 2010)

I liked the FMA Brotherhood OST


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 6, 2010)

(darn it feels like i assassinate all threads i write in, after my reply the thread suddenly don't get any more replys)


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 6, 2010)

Many will sound nice, but NOTHING is better than the OST to Air TV.

Once you've heard it you will see why.

Only time I have bought an anime based on the music.


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 6, 2010)

The Naruto and One Piece OSTs are pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 6, 2010)

the original FMA, and the multiple ones for FMA:Brotherhood are all good.
i personally like the OST for jigoku shoujo seasons one and 2 (english title is girl from hell/hell girl... in fact, my avatar is ai enma, lolz)
there are a lot more really great ones, but of course i assume you mean the japanese OSTs (here in the philippines, we get the jap OSTs. dunno bout everywhere else.)


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 6, 2010)

D.Gray-man's Musicain was the best of all time. Nothing so far in my opinion has beaten it.


EDIT: Replaced song with a higher quality one.

EDIT2: Just had to add the anime!


----------



## Yumi (Aug 7, 2010)

Ah cool thanks everyone! (well..those that suggested something xD)

I will check out each suggestion starting with *Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom*

I dont care what genre the music is, i love all genres (except for reggaeton music, i.e. Daddy Yankee...yuck)

And yes i want the japanese osts (if there is a particular jap-ost that i want in spanish i will look for it but its not important)

Any more suggestions or youtube links please post here or comment or whatever, i will check out and tell you what i think of the suggestion. =)


----------



## prowler (Aug 9, 2010)

Bumpuuu




Also, thanks TheWingless for letting me know it's out


----------



## mameks (Aug 9, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Bumpuuu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Waiting for this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *downloads*


----------



## Daizu (Aug 12, 2010)

*nod*

I also really like Death Note and Code Geass's OST's. Oh, and Shinigami no Ballad's was great too. And Clannad but every song in the anime was in the game too.


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm suprised no one mentioned Gurren Lagann yet. Anyway. i'll post some examples of Gurren Lagann's OST. Because it's manliness breaks through the roof.




(Too epic to be spoilered.)


----------



## Cyan (Aug 13, 2010)

I see a lot of people suggest recent anime, I'll suggest older 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know what genre you are looking for (orchestral or not)
(And try to not suggest the previously already mentioned one)

- Ghibli  ?
Joe Hisaishi's OST, like Mononoke hime ~image album, laputa, nausicaa, etc. many good OST.

- Evangelion
- Tsubasa Chronicle (Yuki Kajiura)
- Noir (Yuki Kajiura)
-  hack//series (Yuki again)

Some other :
- Akira symphonic suite
- Berserk
- Blood+ (Marc Mancina)
- City hunter
- Cowboy Bebop (Yoko Kanno) (many albums !)
- Escaflowne (Yoko Kanno)
- Fruit Basket (Ritsuko Okazaki)
- Haibane Renmei
- Hikaru no Go
- Rurouni Kenshin
- St Seiya
- Touch, and Hiatari Ryoko (though, it's maybe a little different than all other anime I listed above)


Artists you are sure to win with :
Yuki Kajiura
Yoko Kanno
Kenji Kawai
Joe Hisaishi

less known :
Kow Otani
Michiru Oshima



This is only few of them.
I don't understand how you can't think of any anime by yourself, just pick some randomly from any "well known anime" series.
Or just watch many anime, and listen to their music, if you find music you like, just look for its OST.


----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2010)

Anything by Yoko Kanno or Kenji Kawai.


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Cermage (Aug 13, 2010)

oh i nearly forgot. 




Spoiler



RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY RUNAWAY


its from Bounen no xam'd.


----------



## Yumi (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh my! Just letting everyone know who posted(a recommendation here) was not in vein! I've just been lacking internet and been busy working. I have indeed listened to all recommendations here(seriously, I have and i do not know how to prove this). I thank all of you for the lovely new artists/music i'm currently in love with


----------



## Raiser (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't know what kind of OSTs you like, but I'll share some of my favorites which all happen to be from Gundam Unicorn:

"UNICORN"


"MOBILE SUIT"


"RX-0"


Please let me know what you think of these!


----------



## hakusa (Oct 30, 2010)

I think I'll recommend you my favourite composer; Sawano Hiroyuki. He's the one who did the tracks in the post above mine, which is why I totally second it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Most of his tracks are a mix between modern and traditional instruments and composition in a cool, well-done way, which makes it sound unique if you take the time to spot them out. He does OSTs for J-dramas too, btw

Also, I am not really a Yoko Kanno fan, but I've looped Wolf's Rain's OST a few times now. Pretty good with some suspense and calm music. (Most of the tracks with vocal are in English, too)


			
				Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Many will sound nice, but NOTHING is better than the OST to Air TV.
> 
> Once you've heard it you will see why.
> 
> Only time I have bought an anime based on the music.


Haha, I like Air's OST too. Maybe you'll like most of Jun Maeda's works? The recent Angel Beat's OST wasn't that similar to his older ones though, but if you like AIR's, you might also like Kanon's and maybe CLANNAD's too.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 31, 2010)

I find this very epic.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been watching Inazuma Eleven lately, so this is a great one:




			
				Raiser said:
			
		

> I don't know what kind of OSTs you like, but I'll share some of my favorites which all happen to be from Gundam Unicorn:
> 
> "UNICORN"
> 
> ...


I loved how /m/ put that as the background music! It's so epic!


----------



## toguro_max (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm mostly oldschool, but here we go:

DNA² - The opening theme is awesome!


Spoiler



[title=DNA²'s Openning - Blurry eyes]


Yuu Yuu Hakusho - I just love it.


Spoiler



[title=YYH's Openning - Hohoemi no Bakuudan]


Rurouni Kenshin - Great fast and slow paced musics!


Spoiler



[title=RK's 3rd Ending Theme - Heart of the Sword: Yoake Mae]


Aria - You wanna relax? Just listen to this.


Spoiler



[title=Aria the Natural (Second Season)'s Openning - Euforia]


Serial Experiments Lain - Bizarre and cool!


Spoiler



[title=Lain's Openning]


Death Note - Fast paced.


Spoiler



[title=DN's First Openning - The World]


Magic Knight Rayearth - If you like girls singing, this is for you.


Spoiler



[title=MKR's First Openning - Yuzurenai Negai]



There are so many others... But I'm tired of searching for proper Youtube videos...


----------

